# Player Unknown Battlegrounds



## schwiz (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm not sure how there isn't a thread on this game yet, especially since its the most played game on the internet right now, and it's still a pre-release ::mind blown::.

Anyways, who here is playin and slayin PUBG?

Steam ID: MidnightPhyre

Add me up and lets squad!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Sep 22, 2017)

ID: Brolaire of Astora


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 22, 2017)

Console guy, waiting sort of patiently for the PS4 version. Hopefully some other SSOers are doing the same thing and we can squad up.


----------



## Ralyks (Sep 23, 2017)

If they decide to make a PS4 version, I’m down for that. Otherwise, it’s already confirmed for Xbox One, so I’d play it that way. I want to see what the hype is all about.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 23, 2017)

I have tasted my share of the chicken dinner.


----------



## Pav (Sep 24, 2017)

I still play because it's all my friends want to play, otherwise I burned out on it over a month ago. Realistically I don't think it's all it's cracked up to be but it's certainly the trendiest game out there right now.


----------



## schwiz (Sep 26, 2017)

I can see how you can get burnt out on it, and I will say, it's a lot more fun playing duos or squad. There is more of a sense of comradery when you know you have to help protect your teammates. They've really made some nice updates to it over the last couples months though, so I'd encourage you to squad up and check it out! Everything is much more smooth, and they added some new guns.

I love me some chicken dinners!!


----------



## ferret (Sep 27, 2017)

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/playerunknowns-battleground.321679/



I've had some stuff going on RL so haven't played the last couple of days but its still on the top of my list.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 30, 2017)

Epic dumped one for Fortnite called Battle Royale. Free to play on XBone and PS4. 

Less military style than PUBG, but solid. It’s a good time.


----------



## Tech Wrath (Oct 13, 2017)

Solo it burns out but is great fun in duos and squads.
They need to somehow make the mid-game more exciting.
Starting out and end game are intense and action packed but in between is just nothingness and boring usually. And even more-so because you're so bored mid-game you do something stupid or risky out of boredom or become careless and then end up dying in a ridiculous fashion that could have easily been avoided had you not been bored.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 24, 2017)

I couldn’t take it anymore, grabbed it on Steam. No one has ever sucked worse at this game than I do lol

3 games, two kills. Holy crap it’s tense when people are near.

Gotta get good loot quick; two games I’ve gotten nothing but pistols and gloves and gotten murdered FAST.

I don’t think I’m too bad at it considering I’ve never played a game on a computer before ever, but damn. If this was on console I’d own it.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 24, 2017)

I have now been run over with a car 6 times. Jesus. Don’t wanna waste the bullets fellas?!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 24, 2017)

this happened yesterday, running people over always reminds me of this:  
for some reason lol


----------



## Anquished (Oct 25, 2017)

Man I need to get in on the PUBG action!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 25, 2017)

Anquished said:


> Man I need to get in on the PUBG action!



Dude it’s a good time for sure for $30. I seriously can’t wait for this to hit PS4, I suck at this so bad on a computer lol


----------



## Anquished (Oct 25, 2017)

steinmetzify said:


> Dude it’s a good time for sure for $30. I seriously can’t wait for this to hit PS4, I suck at this so bad on a computer lol



I'll see if I can pick it up when pay day comes. Have you tried using a controller with it on PC?


----------



## Handbanana (Oct 25, 2017)

I dont think they've ever planned to release it on PS4. So far they'll be lucky to release something playable on Xbox.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 25, 2017)

Anquished said:


> I'll see if I can pick it up when pay day comes. Have you tried using a controller with it on PC?



Haven’t, didn’t even realize that was possible. I’ll check out what’s available. 



Handbanana said:


> I dont think they've ever planned to release it on PS4. So far they'll be lucky to release something playable on Xbox.



They’re in talks with Sony to bring it to PS4 early next year, should be out for Xbox before Xmas according to reports.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 25, 2017)

@Anquished 

Dude. Hooked up one of my PS4 controllers, picked a config close to what I’m used to for COD and got to #4 with 8 kills LMFAO. 

This game is way more fun like this. I know the computer guys will be all ‘PC MASTER RACE’ but I just can’t do it and I don’t have the time to learn. 

Apparently works with PS4/Xbone/Steam controllers.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 25, 2017)

Steam ID 

GhostOfAMind

Added you man @schwiz 

I’m fully noob status tho, so take that into account.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm salty af, shadowplay didn't upload my win where I got 7 kills. On the plus side, saving the clip to gallery with shadowplay actually works now.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 26, 2017)

Is it just me or do you guys play a lot of games where the only guy you see (or don’t) is the one that kills you?

Irked...I had all lvl 3 armor, an SK shottie, the silenced VSS and I got one shotted in the dome by some fuck with an AK. 

Never even saw the guy...


----------



## Anquished (Oct 26, 2017)

steinmetzify said:


> @Anquished
> 
> Dude. Hooked up one of my PS4 controllers, picked a config close to what I’m used to for COD and got to #4 with 8 kills LMFAO.
> 
> ...



Nice man, well done! I'll drop a message in here when I actually have the game. My steam ID is the same as my ID here: Anquished.


----------



## schwiz (Oct 26, 2017)

steinmetzify said:


> Added you man @schwiz
> 
> I’m fully noob status tho, so take that into account.



Saw your request this morning and accepted. If you see me online, don't be afraid to holler if you want to drop in. I'm usually with 2 others, so having 1 other guy would make the squad complete. Don't worry about being noob. IMO you get better when you play with better players. Just give it a couple drops and you'll be up to speed.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 26, 2017)

Anquished said:


> Nice man, well done! I'll drop a message in here when I actually have the game. My steam ID is the same as my ID here: Anquished.



Added you broheem. 



schwiz said:


> Saw your request this morning and accepted. If you see me online, don't be afraid to holler if you want to drop in. I'm usually with 2 others, so having 1 other guy would make the squad complete. Don't worry about being noob. IMO you get better when you play with better players. Just give it a couple drops and you'll be up to speed.



Thanks man, gonna get some skills up and maybe I’ll come join you guys.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 27, 2017)

Getting there...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 28, 2017)




----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 29, 2017)

I think I’m done.

I am pure trash at this game. I can see people, I can hear people, I can find people and then unless dude is a complete noob, I get murdered.

Doesn’t matter if dude is 10 feet or a fucking mile away, I’m getting shot. 

Every. Single. Time

You can look people up online and check their stats; this dude came literally jumping down a hill at me, just repeatedly jumping, and then one shotted me in the fucking face. I looked up his stats and he’s played this game a total of 5 hours and it looked like he never lost once. 

Not to mention the inexplicable ‘I’m in a room with no windows and the door is shut and no one else is in the building, but all of a sudden BLAMBLAMBLAM I’m headshot and dead thru a fucking wall when dude can’t even see me and still has perfect aim’ scenario I see at least 5 games a day. It’s not even like I’m getting sprayed, it’s just 3 shots to the head immediately. 

Jesus fuck.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 29, 2017)

steinmetzify said:


> I think I’m done.
> 
> I am pure trash at this game. I can see people, I can hear people, I can find people and then unless dude is a complete noob, I get murdered.
> 
> ...


yeah there's a huge problem with hackers in this game. I have footage of a hacker wiping my squad in the span of like 2 secs with only headshots. Also, you're almost always going to be at a disadvantage playing on PC if you play with a controller in an FPS.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 29, 2017)

Finally. Didn’t think it was ever going to happen.


----------



## schwiz (Oct 30, 2017)

NICE!!!!!

Next step: ditch the controller for a keyboard and mouse!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 30, 2017)

Can’t do it man, been playing consoles way too long. It’s the only way it feels natural lol


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 31, 2017)

Times that everyone on the random squad wants to drop School and I’m the only one that makes it out alive?

ALL OF THOSE TIMES EVER


----------



## Anquished (Nov 1, 2017)

I now have PUBG. GAME ON CHAPS!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 1, 2017)

Good luck man! If I’m on, hit me up.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 2, 2017)

Will do!


----------



## Ralyks (Nov 2, 2017)

Looks like it got an Xbox One release on whatever version of early access Microsoft has for early/mid December, and PC will hit version 1.00 by the end of the year. I may go early access on Xbox, or, hold off until I buy a new laptop next spring.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 3, 2017)

Played a few games and man it's intense!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 3, 2017)

Anquished said:


> Played a few games and man it's intense!



True story. How you doing?


----------



## Anquished (Nov 4, 2017)

I think my teammate needs spinal surgery from how hard he carried me.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 4, 2017)

Lmao! Dude that’s awesome @Anquished


----------



## Anquished (Nov 6, 2017)

Do you guys use TeamSpeak or Discord?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 6, 2017)

Anquished said:


> Do you guys use TeamSpeak or Discord?


I use both, just depends on who I play with.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 6, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I use both, just depends on who I play with.



Cool, fancy getting some people together from here on Discord?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 6, 2017)

made a discord channel for sso:
https://discord.gg/qGDYpaM


----------



## Anquished (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice, I'll join once I get chance.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 6, 2017)

I’ll jump in too, playing later today.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 10, 2017)

Kind of gave up on this.

I really wish it didn’t take so long to get into matches....either I’m jumping School or Pochinki for the kills/experience in fights or I’m jumping somewhere slower and toughing it out for 20-30 minutes and then just getting murdered by a hacker.

I’m digging jumping populated areas but I sort of suck, so 7/10 times I’m dead almost immediately and have to jump back to the lobby and wait.

Literally been games I’ve spent more time in the lobby than playing lol.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 12, 2017)

steinmetzify said:


> Kind of gave up on this.
> 
> I really wish it didn’t take so long to get into matches....either I’m jumping School or Pochinki for the kills/experience in fights or I’m jumping somewhere slower and toughing it out for 20-30 minutes and then just getting murdered by a hacker.
> 
> ...



Aww man don't give up! I've joined Brolaires Discord server now, we should all have a game together!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 12, 2017)

Haven’t quit entirely man, you see me on jump in or send me an invite


----------



## schwiz (Nov 14, 2017)

Damn, your wait times seem odd. I haven't experienced long wait times at all.


----------



## Anquished (Nov 29, 2017)

What time do you guys usually play? Just conscious that I haven't really seen anyone online recently. 

Obviously I'll have to bare in mind the time difference as I'm in the UK.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 29, 2017)

Anquished said:


> What time do you guys usually play? Just conscious that I haven't really seen anyone online recently.
> 
> Obviously I'll have to bare in mind the time difference as I'm in the UK.


I'm usually on 2200-0200 your time, dunno bout the other guys


----------



## Anquished (Nov 29, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I'm usually on 2200-0200 your time, dunno bout the other guys



Probably why I don't see you as I'm asleep by 2200 during the week! I'll keep an eye out for you and the rest at the weekends then.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 10, 2017)

You guys tried Miramar yet?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 11, 2017)

It's a sick map, but I finally don't regret buying this game. The current non test server release is so poorly optimized that I can barely run it and I have a really good rig. My roommate told me to download the Test Server and try it, and 1.0 is going to be so good. I can finally hit 60 frames consistently throughout with no stutters or frame pacing issues. It's going to be a big update/content drop when it does come out in a week to the live servers.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 11, 2017)

steinmetzify said:


> You guys tried Miramar yet?


I haven't tried it yet but my friend did and told me it was pretty good. I'm most excited for the vaulting/new weapons, though the new map should be fun.


----------



## sezna (Dec 11, 2017)

anyone on console and have fortnite BR? same genre but less developed. very fun though, and most importantly free.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 12, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> I haven't tried it yet but my friend did and told me it was pretty good. I'm most excited for the vaulting/new weapons, though the new map should be fun.



Yeah it’s pretty good. The shock of some people when you come in windows you previously couldn’t is awesome to hear lol. 



sezna said:


> anyone on console and have fortnite BR? same genre but less developed. very fun though, and most importantly free.



Played it; gave it like 20 hours or so. Not bad, just wasn’t what I was looking for out of a BR game. Still fun every once in a while tho.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 12, 2017)

Just jumped in solo; they’re randomly picking the map on the test server. Old map, fog. Bunch of people bailed, was like 60 of us. 

Two kills right off the bat, got two more and took 3rd. 

Gotta say the test server is fun as fuck with pretty much zero hackers.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 12, 2017)

Tried the new map a couple of minutes ago in solo 1stperson. VERY wide open with lots of rolling hills and clustered buildings. got 4th because my dumbass took too long trying to grab some extra first aids. The vaulting feels good, definitely opens up a lot more opportunities for getting into and out of  buildings. The DP28 blows but the new sidearms are sweet (double barrel/rhino pistol).


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 12, 2017)

Vaulting does feel good, wish it was faster tho. I feel REALLY exposed for a really long time getting over things lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 13, 2017)

steinmetzify said:


> Vaulting does feel good, wish it was faster tho. I feel REALLY exposed for a really long time getting over things lol


yeah they could speed it up a bit. It feels like it takes longer to vault over waist high barriers than it did to jump over them


----------



## Ralyks (Dec 13, 2017)

Anyone play it on Xbox One yet? I hear it’s, well, janky as hell.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 14, 2017)

I haven’t. Watched a couple short vids of it. 

StoneMountain did a review; his seemed to run ok after he landed and was moving but the rendering was terrible until then.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 14, 2017)

Ralyks said:


> Anyone play it on Xbox One yet? I hear it’s, well, janky as hell.


considering it's still not that well optimized on PC I'd hate to see how it runs on the potato4


----------



## Mike (Dec 19, 2017)

Ralyks said:


> Anyone play it on Xbox One yet? I hear it’s, well, janky as hell.



Its terribly laggy one XB1 and the interactions don't seem to be all there. Picking up items is kind of hit or miss like the game doesn't realize where your cursor is and that you pressed x 200 times. Also sprinting fails sporadically where it'll just put you back to walking then you engage sprinting again and repeat. Pretty sure it's tied to the steady stream of lag spikes.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Dec 20, 2017)

Janky is an understatement, I tried it on an Xbox One X and it was horrendous 

EDIT: That thumbnail is gold


----------



## Anquished (Dec 21, 2017)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Janky is an understatement, I tried it on an Xbox One X and it was horrendous
> 
> EDIT: That thumbnail is gold




Those texture pop-in's remind me of that mod you can get for Skyrim which massively downgrades the textures.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 28, 2017)

Jumped in with some noobs last night in a squad; they rushed a house and all went down. I killed everyone, picked em all up and they treated me like a god for the rest of the night lol. We ended up 3rd and I couldn’t believe how happy they were. Cracked me up.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 1, 2018)

Vault Dude has a Discord server, monster amount of people in there all the time looking for squads, duos etc...it’s a good time and they all speak English. Looking for games check it out. Way more fun than random squads if you don’t have friends that play.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 8, 2018)

I have it on PC and play with buddies every now and then. I'm pretty hot garbage but I killed a few people on Friday and felt pretty great! I think I prefer playing in first person. Not sure if it's all in my head but I find it easier to for shooting even though you go to FP when you aim.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 8, 2018)

BlackMastodon said:


> I have it on PC and play with buddies every now and then. I'm pretty hot garbage but I killed a few people on Friday and felt pretty great! I think I prefer playing in first person. Not sure if it's all in my head but I find it easier to for shooting even though you go to FP when you aim.


there's some big advantages to playing 1st person, like how people can't peek over hills/around corners/from behind trees like they can in 3rd person and it makes it way easier to sneak up on people. I pretty much only play 1st person anymore, unless my friends want to play 3rd.


----------



## bpprox22 (Jan 8, 2018)

Uninstalled PUBG for Xbox One S because of the issues mentioned previously. I don't think my standards are that high. The game is simply unplayable with the constant lag, non-responsiveness to button clicks, and graphics. 

(Subjective remark incoming)

On another note, I don't think PUBG is a very enjoyable game to play anyway. I do like watching highlights from it though. While the gunfights are exciting (at the end), everything leading up to the end of the game is just boring. You spend 90% of the game looting and 10% actually shooting people (on average). That last 10% is amazing but I don't think it's worth the amount of time you spend just finding more loot and going to the next circle. Other players hide until they have level three everything. I'm not a gaming elitist but I think it's just too slow-paced for my tastes.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 8, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> there's some big advantages to playing 1st person, like how people can't peek over hills/around corners/from behind trees like they can in 3rd person and it makes it way easier to sneak up on people. I pretty much only play 1st person anymore, unless my friends want to play 3rd.



Agreed...seems to make it a little more realistic; if dude wants to peek me over a rock or something he actually has to get his head over said rock and I have a chance to see him too....seems like it’s more of a ‘line of sight’ thing than just random BS where people not even looking for you can see you.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 9, 2018)

Man...just ran two squad matches. 

First one 3 of us died almost immediately...last guy went on to win the whole thing. Dude was amazing to watch, he was doing all the right things, spotting people, drinking boosts while spinning in a 360 so no one could sneak up on him etc...

Second match we picked up two new guys, then me and the winner from the last one. Dude went on to rack up like 15 kills and we won again. 

Checked his stats; dude has played 18 games total, top 10 13 times with 5 wins. His K/D was like 8.90. 

On the one hand I’m stoked I picked up two wins, on the other hand, fuckin cheaters....


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 11, 2018)

Grabbed a Steam controller....half controller, half mouse. See if I can get used to this thing...took a few to set the bindings but I’ve got a workable setup.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 11, 2018)

Steam controller is working. Played 5 games, got a least one kill every game if not two or three. Damn this thing rocks.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 16, 2018)

Nice man!


----------



## schwiz (Jan 30, 2018)

Winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 30, 2018)

Random dude peeking me right where I was looking. I'll take it lol


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 30, 2018)

Right place right time lol


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 2, 2018)

NSFW


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 3, 2018)

Double


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 10, 2018)

BWAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 11, 2018)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner! First one with my duo buddy, fuckin a we’ve probably played 70 games together...tons of 2nd, 3rd and 4th places, but fuck YEAH!


----------



## Curt (Feb 11, 2018)

I didn't contribute as much as my squad mates to the win, but it's a win nonetheless!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 19, 2018)

Winner winner chicken dinner, was nice to play on NA and not get just blasted with cheaters. Was a good game and even the guys we took out to win had a good time, thanked us for not cheating lol


----------



## bpprox22 (Feb 19, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> BWAHAHAHAHAHA




Are you on PC? Because this looks way to clean for console

(I swear you were waiting for PUBG to come out on console in another thread)


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 19, 2018)

bpprox22 said:


> Are you on PC? Because this looks way to clean for console
> 
> (I swear you were waiting for PUBG to come out on console in another thread)



Was earlier in this same thread; couldn’t take it anymore and grabbed it on Steam. I use a Steam controller for it tho...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Mike (Feb 23, 2018)

bpprox22 said:


> Are you on PC? Because this looks way to clean for console



While I still think it's not up to the PC level of smoothness, PUBG on the One X is leaps and bounds better than the One/S. No more unloaded houses, running and shooting flow better, and you can actually see the entire layout of the map before you jump.


----------



## bpprox22 (Feb 23, 2018)

Mike said:


> While I still think it's not up to the PC level of smoothness, PUBG on the One X is leaps and bounds better than the One/S. No more unloaded houses, running and shooting flow better, and you can actually see the entire layout of the map before you jump.


Did you upgrade???


----------



## Mike (Feb 23, 2018)

bpprox22 said:


> Did you upgrade???



No I pretty much refuse to pay those prices. Maybe next year when they come down a bit and they release the XXX Box One XXX Rawr XD version. A buddy of mine that did is my sauce.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 26, 2018)

When I potato but still somehow come out on top


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 28, 2018)

So, PUBG Mobile has been out for a couple weeks in China for iOS and Android. You can easily get it even in North America though by just changing your region settings through the App/Play Store. It’s.....really fucking good, actually. I’ve only played a handful of matches, however, I’ve read around online that the first few ranks it will place you against bots. I’m not 100% sure on that, but my first two games I had six and then fourteen kills. That’s unreal to me, almost unbelievable so I’m inclined to believe the bot thing is true.

It’s still a shitload of fun and it runs crazy smooth on my iPhone 7 Plus. If anyone is interested I can copy the links for how to install it and some translated screenshots for settings and stuff like that.


EDIT: Just asked around on the sub-reddit for PUBG Mobile, bots are in solo and duo/squads, but there's only a small handful of them. About ten in solo, and about 3 to 5 in duo/squads. The moderator on the sub-reddit said they only spawn near players that land in really distant areas. Not 100% sure what that means so I guess I was just spanking some Chinese kids. USA! USA! USA!  

Or as another person commented on my Reddit thread: "they just ass" lmfao


----------



## Curt (Feb 28, 2018)

QuantumCybin said:


> So, PUBG Mobile has been out for a couple weeks in China for iOS and Android. You can easily get it even in North America though by just changing your region settings through the App/Play Store. It’s.....really fucking good, actually. I’ve only played a handful of matches, however, I’ve read around online that the first few ranks it will place you against bots. I’m not 100% sure on that, but my first two games I had six and then fourteen kills. That’s unreal to me, almost unbelievable so I’m inclined to believe the bot thing is true.
> 
> It’s still a shitload of fun and it runs crazy smooth on my iPhone 7 Plus. If anyone is interested I can copy the links for how to install it and some translated screenshots for settings and stuff like that.


Getting my Galaxy s9 soon, I'll have to try this out.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Feb 28, 2018)

Curt said:


> Getting my Galaxy s9 soon, I'll have to try this out.



Yeah, let me know if you need any help installing it; though a quick Google search should give you all the details you need. For Android it's literally a two step process, whereas on my iPhone it was a little more involved (no fucking surprise there...ugh).

There's two versions of the game as well. PUBG: Exhilarating Battlefield is essentially the PUBG we all know from PC. It has realistic gun handling with bullet drop and attachments altering the behavior of your weapons. PUBG: Army Attack is a more arcade-y version with higher player health, higher jumps, and (I haven't played this yet) a focus on air and naval battles, apparently?? It's supposed to be a little more casual/phone friendly. The Exhilarating Battlefield is made by Lightspeed & Quantum, the Army Attack is made by Timi, both Chinese developers that have the okay from Bluehole to make the mobile games. So if you're reading shit online about the L&Q version, that's the more faithful port of the PUBG that's been out on PC.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 2, 2018)

Short gameplay footage I took using the screen capturing built into iOS 11. I shouldn’t have been able to kill that second guy with just iron sights 

Running on my iPhone 7 Plus


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 2, 2018)

This is insane; I have like 24 keybinds on my controller lol...is it hard to use?


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 2, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> This is insane; I have like 24 keybinds on my controller lol...is it hard to use?



Surprisingly, not really. I’ve noticed a lot of players end up standing still when they’re trying to shoot at you; it’s probably because they’re either not used to touch screen controls or they’re just not that good lol. So killing isn’t that difficult especially because the auto aim is fairly generous, but not ridiculously so. I like that your fire buttons are on the left and right sides so if you’re trying to get a long range kill and you’re staying still, you can adjust your aim with the right thumb while simultaneously shooting with the left thumb to trace your shots.

They’ve also added some stuff, like an auto pickup feature where the game will automatically pick up things it thinks you need (you can turn this off if you want). So in that video when I’m looting the dead dude, all the yellow boxes are being picked up automatically. It does this particularly in the early game where it will replace pistols with better guns, automatically equip attachments like stocks, grips, and sights. You can always open your backpack and manually swap out attachments though, like I did at the end of the video where I swapped out my 4x scope for an 8x scope to kill that dude across the river.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 5, 2018)

First chicken dinner on mobile! #feelsgoodman

Been playing duos with my buddy; it’s a lot of fun. The integrated voice chat works great even though it’s through servers in China.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 10, 2018)

6 hour session last night; solo, duos and squads with my boys. At one point we were a man down and grabbed a couple randoms, no Chinese names and everyone spoke English. No cheaters the whole night. 

It was weird to have only ourselves to blame for losing lol

On the upside, ping seems to be working, there’s no lag/desync, people I shot at got shot and died in appropriate timeframes etc...

First whole session in a long ass time that there was literally nothing to bitch about. I’m sort of amazed over here...


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 10, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> 6 hour session last night; solo, duos and squads with my boys. At one point we were a man down and grabbed a couple randoms, no Chinese names and everyone spoke English. No cheaters the whole night.
> 
> It was weird to have only ourselves to blame for losing lol
> 
> ...



How bad/prevalent is the hacking on the PC version? Haven’t played the PC version in a very long time, basically since the first couple months of launch, but according to the PUBG subreddit it’s insane


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 10, 2018)

QuantumCybin said:


> How bad/prevalent is the hacking on the PC version? Haven’t played the PC version in a very long time, basically since the first couple months of launch, but according to the PUBG subreddit it’s insane


It's not anywhere near as bad as it used to be. I rarely encounter hackers now.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 10, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> It's not anywhere near as bad as it used to be. I rarely encounter hackers now.



Good to hear, I’ve slowly been building a new gaming tower in my spare time so I’ve been looking forward to playing PUBG and I’m going to finally cave and try Star Citizen because the Alpha 3.0 looks siiiiick


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 12, 2018)

Take your time, aim your shots lol


----------



## bpprox22 (Mar 12, 2018)

Since the latest update, the game is much more playable. Now I'm playing it more than Fortnite lol

My whole squad died when I got the last 7 kills to end the game with a chicken dinner


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 12, 2018)

Good shit man, that’s solid work!


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 12, 2018)

An update for the mobile version came out last night; helped with optimization so it runs even smoother now, and they also added a lot of stuff. Clan support now has individual stats listed for each member, they created this system where you can take players “under your wing”, so to speak and mentor them and you get bonus BP when you play with them. They also added a shooting range to practice with all the guns and attachments.

There’s a new mode which is basically a “quick battle” or express battle, round has about 30 people and the circle starts out pretty small, basically confining the action to one town and the storm moves twice as fast. Really cool if you don’t have time to play a full 30 minute match.

Also added 3D Touch support for iOS so moving and aiming is a lot more fluid now since to shoot you just have to put a little more pressure on the screen with your thumb, and you can adjust the sensitivity of that to your liking. They also put in a feature to automatically open doors which is convenient.


----------



## bpprox22 (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't think my phone could run the mobile version but I have heard talk that it runs better than the actual game lol


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 12, 2018)

bpprox22 said:


> I don't think my phone could run the mobile version but I have heard talk that it runs better than the actual game lol



I really haven’t had any issues; it hasn’t even crashed on me once lol

EDIT: Also, apparently an international beta of the game is in the works, which makes sense because all the game needs at this point is translating and servers in places besides China. This is the best mobile BR game by a huge margin in my opinion, it will totally kill off the clones like Rules of Survival and Knives Out


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 13, 2018)

This is why you use headphones and look at the mini map when playing Mobile lol. My buddy and I have been getting chicken dinners left and right lately both in squads and duos


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 14, 2018)

^^^ audio on previous video was messed up, fixed it. So here it is again. Waited too long to edit the original post.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 15, 2018)

PUBG Mobile beta was just released on the Canadian Play Store today, although it’s one patch behind. I don’t have android so I haven’t played it but from people I’ve talked to it’s literally the same game as 0.3 just in English and with way lower pings for North American players 

iOS version shouldn’t be too far behind; no doubt they’re wanting to compete with Fortnite Mobile


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 15, 2018)

Nice, I’d pick it up for iPhone as long as it’s not lame. I’ve watched your vids and don’t get how you aim and shoot. I see you moving with the touchpad on the left but don’t get the other stuff...


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 15, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Nice, I’d pick it up for iPhone as long as it’s not lame. I’ve watched your vids and don’t get how you aim and shoot. I see you moving with the touchpad on the left but don’t get the other stuff...



I’m using 3D (also called Force) Touch to shoot. So I can use my right thumb to look around but then when I apply a little more pressure I shoot; you can also hold your thumb down with more pressure to shoot full auto. There’s still the fire button on the left side of the screen when you’re using 3D Touch though so you can stand still and get real precise when trying to snipe. It’s really fluid and makes shooting while moving considerably easier. I’m really hyped for the North American release!!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 15, 2018)

Ah, I get it now! Assuming the scope/ADS is a separate button as well?

Dude I’d grab this just to not be hooked to a computer all the time. I’d play it in malls waiting for my wife or on the deck smoking lol


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 15, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Ah, I get it now! Assuming the scope/ADS is a separate button as well?
> 
> Dude I’d grab this just to not be hooked to a computer all the time. I’d play it in malls waiting for my wife or on the deck smoking lol



Yep! Rewatch the video and you’ll see a crosshair button on the right side of the screen; that’s the ADS button. So you can click that and still move with left thumb, aim and shoot simultaneously with the right thumb. It felt a tiny bit awkward for a few minutes when I first used the 3D Touch option but now I’d never go back; it’s super intuitive. I really like you can adjust how much pressure you need to apply as well, since everyone is different. I’m hoping they push out a US release within a week or so. Even if it is a patch behind, I’d kill to have a ping that isn’t 250-300ms 

The friend and clan system is fantastic, I’ll have to make a clan when the US release happens and get some of us SS.org people onboard to run squads 

I mentioned that the game is free, right??


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 15, 2018)

Nah, hadn’t mentioned that either! Definitely getting this!


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 15, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Nah, hadn’t mentioned that either! Definitely getting this!



Hell yeah, man. Probably the best phone game I've ever played; my buddy and I haven't touched our PS4's hardly at all since we started playing this


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 15, 2018)

QuantumCybin said:


> Hell yeah, man. Probably the best phone game I've ever played; my buddy and I haven't touched our PS4's hardly at all since we started playing this



Nice! What’s the app size? You think it’d run on an iPhone 6s?


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 15, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Nice! What’s the app size? You think it’d run on an iPhone 6s?



Unbelievably, the app is 908.1 MB, with documents and data taking up another 200 mb. So all together it’s about 1.1 gigs.

Fortnite Mobile is around 2 gigs.

And yeah, it’ll definitely run on a 6S. A review I read on Eurogamer was done on a regular 6. I have a 7 Plus and I can run it on high settings, high framerate (so 30 FPS), with anti aliasing and it doesn’t stutter at all.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 16, 2018)

Right on, stoked to try it!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 18, 2018)

So that never happened before...


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 19, 2018)

Mobile is now released for both Android and iOS in the USA!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 19, 2018)

Aw fuck, I just quit for the night...


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 19, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Aw fuck, I just quit for the night...



The Chinese version is currently one patch ahead; I’m thinking this is how it’ll be. Patches roll out on the original Chinese version and then come to the English one. So as of right now the China version is 0.4, the English is at 0.3. So right now there’s no shooting range, mentorship program, “quick battle” mode, 3D Touch shooting, etc. Oh, and characters start off in underwear and there’s red blood! No more Chinese censorship!! Haha

That being said, my ping never goes over 100ms anymore so fuck yeah I’m sticking with the English version


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 19, 2018)

Don’t know that I’ll stick with it, was decent though for sure. Aim assist helps, whole game was pretty intuitive, actually. Think I need a way bigger phone tho...only died to the blue, no one even touched me lol

Giant battery hog tho; was on 27% when I started, played 6 minutes max, was on 1%.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 19, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 59814
> 
> 
> Don’t know that I’ll stick with it, was decent though for sure. Aim assist helps, whole game was pretty intuitive, actually. Think I need a way bigger phone tho...only died to the blue, no one even touched me lol
> ...



Oh yeah, game eats battery like nothing. The controls are really surprisingly fluid for a mobile game; I got an invite to the Fortnite Mobile beta and the controls on there are absolutely horrible...I know it’s the first beta but man, the game is laggy, controls are just awkward and clumsy, and trying to use the joystick to strafe left and right is so unnecessarily difficult!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 22, 2018)

Dude I’m reading that the first few games you play the other people are bots?


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 22, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Dude I’m reading that the first few games you play the other people are bots?



Yup, first match you play in any game mode is 100% bots. They do that to familiarize people with the game and also to encourage noobs to want to play more since they might not want to if they get their asses kicked immediately. As you rank up, the bots gradually disappear. I’m at silver IV right now in solo and there’s only a small handful of bots; on the Chinese version I was at gold III and I stopped seeing bots.

There’s a petition to get rid of bots all together, which I would like, but I’m not sure that’ll happen.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 22, 2018)

Lawl


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 22, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> View attachment 59891
> 
> 
> Lawl



First chicken dinner on Mobile?? Was it a good one?

Most recent one I had was pretty damn lucky; I got to the middle of the circle pretty early on and chilled in a house. Picked off a handful of people with my 8x scope M4 and the circle centered on me for almost the whole match. Came down to me and another guy and he was circling the outside of the house. I shot him once from a window and immediately ran to the front door. I heard him pull the pin on his grenade and bum rushed him and caught him with his pants down 







I had another game before that where I broke my record for most kills in a game. I’m sure a couple of them were bots but I was already in silver ranks by this point:






Silenced M4 is life.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 22, 2018)

I gotta break down my thought process during this two minute situation lol. I had tried throwing a grenade into the little room the guy was in and missed. My last grenade, too. I was afraid he was going to come out and try to rush me so I ran up to the building and for the first time ever since playing PUBG Mobile I actually used a flash bang appropriately 

Then, I hop into the building and find another grenade. Great. I go upstairs, check to make sure I’m in the circle, and I stare at the wall to check outside the window to my left when I see dude man’s gun slightly sticking out from the wall. I’m totally thinking I’ll win with a grenade kill. Somehow, I have no idea how, he survives. So, I take out my SCAR and shoot his back and OF COURSE he’s got a fucking frying pan on his back! Thankfully he was stupid and just blindly ran out and I ended it with a headshot  Chicken Dinner #6 for me in solo.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 23, 2018)

Dude that was my first full game; I played it first time the other night, got some kills and died to the blue. This time I found a car, grabbed like 6 drop crates, was fully kitted including silenced M4/silenced AWM, killed last guy with a headshot to win it.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Mar 23, 2018)

How the subreddit feels when they make a big post about “first match ever and I won!!” 

But yeah dude, I love being the first to a crate and looting all of it, running to a nearby tree and just killing anyone who comes by it. Or when you’re 100 yards away and just decide to use it as bait when you have a proper scope. Easy kills.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 26, 2018)

Random games with my brother. First one was his first game playing duos; that chick on the stairs had already gone down once and then my brother knocked me on accident, had to kill her this time. Rest just random kills; dude on the bike didn't even try to shoot at us, just kept running, I think he must have been AFK and just on autorun...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 27, 2018)

Last game of the night; had some good runs, bunch of kills, everybody was in a good mood/friendly, dude asked if he could use my kill of him on his YT channel, was a good time.

Last game, I’m on a mountain literally (I counted) 800 meters away from a dude, guy snaps onto my head THRU A TREE (not just the trunk, the entire foliage because I was surrounded by trees, no way this dude could even see me) and one shots me in the dome with an SKS. Bitch didn’t even have a scope on it, he used a red dot!

I get people that cheat, but who does it on a fuckin TEST SERVER WHERE THE STATS DON’T EVEN COUNT?!?!

I have zero problems getting beaten fairly; people are always better at this game. But 20 fuckin minutes looting and killing and I get taken out by a fuckin loser who can’t even bother to learn the game? Pisses me off no end. Assholes lol


----------



## Curt (Mar 27, 2018)

Went to pop a stun grenade, got knocked, duo partner (my boyfriend) mopped up the last guy. The 2 kills I got were the duo in the house out of frame not far behind us that were the 3rd place team. Spent most of the game running from red zones that almost seemed to be following us, getting our vehicles nearly blown up from all the squads we drove past before ditching for another vehicle, and riding the edge of the final 2 circles.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 27, 2018)

Jamming along, kill two guys, get an 8x and a sniper off the 2nd guy, sniper starts shooting at me from top of a hill, I fake him out and take him down, blue is coming in, grab a motorcycle and start skeezing my way to blue, hit some invisible pixel of death ON A FUCKIN OPEN ROAD AND DIE 

Think it’s time for a break. Sometimes I hate this god damn game...


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 27, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Jamming along, kill two guys, get an 8x and a sniper off the 2nd guy, sniper starts shooting at me from top of a hill, I fake him out and take him down, blue is coming in, grab a motorcycle and start skeezing my way to blue, hit some invisible pixel of death ON A FUCKIN OPEN ROAD AND DIE
> 
> Think it’s time for a break. Sometimes I hate this god damn game...


Nothing quite like motorcycle physics in pubg lmao


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 27, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> Nothing quite like motorcycle physics in pubg lmao



Dude for real, that shit is just ridiculous; I can’t count the number of times I’ve just been speeding along and get thrown off and dead for zero reason lol


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 27, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> Dude for real, that shit is just ridiculous; I can’t count the number of times I’ve just been speeding along and get thrown off and dead for zero reason lol


The 3 seater has gotten me killed so.many times. That thing is a death trap


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 27, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> The 3 seater has gotten me killed so.many times. That thing is a death trap



But hey, AT LEAST WE GOT WEAPON SKINS BRUH


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 28, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> But hey, AT LEAST WE GOT WEAPON SKINS BRUH


OMG NOW WE JUST NEED BUILDING LIKE FORTNITE


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Mar 30, 2018)

God please no

But I did unbox a golden sawed off, wonder how much that'll go for when the market lets loose on the 4th. That + the Trifecta pistol and a few beige guns from the keyless crate.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 1, 2018)

landed hacienda and started off my killing spree like this lmao


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## jwade (Apr 1, 2018)

Really liking this on mobile. sure hope they'll be announcing the ps4 version at e3.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 1, 2018)

Potato....ran thru that whole compound, never heard or saw this guy, he scared the shit out of me, as you can tell. I literally shot everything in that corner but him until the end, JFC.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 2, 2018)

Maaaaan, fuckin cheaters bum me out; fortunately I don’t see the that much, even in TPP, but it’s still lame as hell. 

I was on a 4 story building, rooftop, lying down healing and this guy stops running, sights directly in on me and proceeds to 2 shot my dome from 300 meters out ON THE GROUND. Dead.

Suspect so I looked him up and he's played 60 games and won 50% of them. Fuckin WHAT?!

Shroud is one of the best in the world at this game, and wins maybe 20% of the time, if that. 

Statistically speaking, you should really only win 1 out of every 100 games you play...if you win 2 out of 100, you're better than average, by a LOT. Winning every other game? Nah son, you a cheating fuck.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 2, 2018)

New map tonight; server goes online at 7pm PST.

Go here to grab a key if you haven’t already. Gotta link your Steam account, then kick the code they give you into new product activation and DL the new server. Good luck fellas. 

https://mapbeta.playbattlegrounds.com/redeem


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 2, 2018)

So that shit was pretty horrifying lol

There isn’t really any such thing as a safe zone. Didn’t grab any footage but there should be tons tomorrow. 

Everywhere you drop? 9 guys with you, it’s complete insanity.


----------



## bpprox22 (Apr 3, 2018)

Your pan kill made me want to share mine.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Apr 4, 2018)

I love the hectic nature of the new map. You never feel cheated by the circle really, or at least not as often. Played about 5-6 matches on it and got a win, but went back to Live. Can't wait to see it in rotation.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 4, 2018)

how the fuck did I live


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 4, 2018)

You’re EXPLOSION PROOF from now on, yippee!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 4, 2018)

steinmetzify said:


> You’re EXPLOSION PROOF from now on, yippee!


but still not motorcycle physics proof ;_;


----------



## Mullet (Apr 4, 2018)

Guys - DM me you User IDs in PUBG. Would be good to play some games together.


----------



## bpprox22 (Apr 4, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> how the fuck did I live




This happened to me last night!

And I was already downed from shots so I was sure it was my time.


----------



## bpprox22 (Apr 4, 2018)

Mullet said:


> Guys - DM me you User IDs in PUBG. Would be good to play some games together.


Are you on PC? I'm on Xbox


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 4, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> but still not motorcycle physics proof ;_;



Never gonna happen my friend...



Mullet said:


> Guys - DM me you User IDs in PUBG. Would be good to play some games together.



You don’t want me man, I fuckin suck at this game lol


----------



## Curt (Apr 5, 2018)

First game on the Closed Experimental Server for the new map. 4x4 km is super action packed all the way through if you play it right. games are about half as long as usual it seems. I nearly got the win, but the guy dropped down into a superior position with only his head exposed while I was up on a hill. So much fun!


----------



## Mullet (Apr 5, 2018)

bpprox22 said:


> Are you on PC? I'm on Xbox



I'm on PC bud.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 5, 2018)

You guys see the vids for War mode?

This looks like a blast!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 5, 2018)

Got into a few of the War games; that is pure insanity. NOTHING like TDM in COD; that shit is a blast, complete turnaround from normal PUBG. 

I’d like to see them implement that as an extra game mode all the time, be good practice for people for movement and combat.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 7, 2018)

Chicken Dinner in War Mode last night; sniper class, we were all just running around blasting at each other with Kar98s from close range lol. Good sniper practice though!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Apr 13, 2018)

War mode event started last night, this is gonna be a blast. See you guys out there!

https://steamcommunity.com/games/578080/announcements/detail/3229520292611743068


----------



## Steinmetzify (May 15, 2018)

Picked this back up over the weekend; it’s become a drinking game between a couple buds and my brother. 

FWIW, they’ve disabled sales of items externally, which I think has helped the cheating problem. Ran games all weekend and didn’t see anything remotely suspect. It was pretty weird, actually.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (Aug 27, 2018)

This is pretty much the only game I play. As an Early adopter I am quite ready for the next map haha.

Definitely love this game. If the movement and maneuvering was a bit more fluid the game would be dam near perfect minus a few bugs.


----------



## ElRay (Aug 27, 2018)

Late on the bus here. iOS version only. Anybody else?

I think I have encountered the worst player to date. I was playing “one more game” because I neede one additional match for some reward. I was about 5 mins into the game when I had to step away. Since I just neede the match to complete with timing out for the reward, I just the game running on my phone. 

My character was just standing out in the open in that airplane crash crater. About 5 mins after that, I finally hear a gunshot. I figure that’s the end. Nope I hear another. And another. And another. And the some burst shots About 20 shots later, I finally hear the lobby music.


----------

